# pc restarts every 2 seconds ..



## fritoking (Sep 8, 2012)

ok guys..i need a little help here..have an asus tower with an intel pentium cpu....about 2 yrs old...push the power button and it constant loops ..fans start and spin dvdrom spins up and it shuts off and repeats...took all the ram out..tried individual sticks..(its pc6400) ..tried some of my pc2-1066   , tried a new psu i have...reset the bios via removing the battery for 20 seconds..no dice...and ideas?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds like a motherboard issue, or proc.


----------



## fritoking (Sep 8, 2012)

i was thinking that , but wanted to try everything i could...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 8, 2012)

fritoking said:


> i was thinking that , but wanted to try everything i could...



I was goign to say PSU issue till you said you tried another one.

Try reseating the proc. I fixed a system last week with either a memory of CPU issue so i reseated both the memory and CPU and changed out the TIM on the CPU.


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 8, 2012)

Have you tried all the components outside of the chassis? Sounds like it's shorting out.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Have you tried all the components outside of the chassis? Sounds like it's shorting out.



ya thats a plausible reason too.


----------



## fritoking (Sep 8, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Have you tried all the components outside of the chassis? Sounds like it's shorting out.



the components are all mine and i know they work...they just brought the tower over ..i will try to reseat the cpu


----------



## fritoking (Sep 8, 2012)

no dice..im assuming its board related


----------



## Jetster (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't assume. Test. I have never seen a board cycle because its bad or CPU for that matter. So something is causing it to not post and forces it to restart.


----------



## LGV (Sep 8, 2012)

I have some costumer before with broken power button before, I would unplug thet power button first, and manually short the pins, rule out power button possibility broken.
(Try clean up thet PC from dust too. )


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 8, 2012)

All the PSU wires properly connected to corresponding devices?  i had a similar problem with my old Q9450 rig after putting a new gfx card in, the 20 pin connector to mobo from PSU wasn't fully connected and my comp just kept restarting every few seconds (i.e. fans and lights coming on then going off).


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, most likely it's an electrical issue. Try re-seating the connectors.


----------



## Bow (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds like a short to me.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 8, 2012)

change mobo and report back


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 8, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Have you tried all the components outside of the chassis? Sounds like it's shorting out.





fritoking said:


> the components are all mine and i know they work...they just brought the tower over ..i will try to reseat the cpu





fritoking said:


> no dice..im assuming its board related



So did you test the essential components outside of the chassis by shorting the power on/off pins on the motherboard, or did you just reseat the processor? I had a used SilverStone Sugo SG05 case that would cause the same issue you're describing because the power button was sticking.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2012)

LGV said:


> I have some costumer before with broken power button before, I would unplug thet power button first, and manually short the pins, rule out power button possibility broken.
> (Try clean up thet PC from dust too. )



you know the reset switch is wired the same so u can just swap them...


----------



## fritoking (Sep 8, 2012)

the pc is super clean inside...yes all the wires are plugged in properly..i even unplugged each one individually and tried to restart(to the dvdrom , hd) the keyboard everything....


----------



## razor2890 (Sep 9, 2012)

My pc also gave similar problem.. it would beep and nothing will happen. The power button would go non-responsive... Changed my PSU but still problem existed.. 
A friend told me to change CMOS battery... and it worked... Try that.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2012)

some of those boards power up, turn off, then power back on again and boot normally. you sure its not doing that?


----------



## Conflict0s (Sep 9, 2012)

Try one stick of RAM, remove all HDDs and optical drives (both the power and data cables), even graphics card and see if the system maintains power. If no luck, try it with a different stick of RAM, if again no luck then I am going with the others and saying it is a electrical fault/short.

You could also maybe connect a speaker to the motherboard and see if it outputs any error codes.


----------



## fritoking (Sep 9, 2012)

Mussels said:


> some of those boards power up, turn off, then power back on again and boot normally. you sure its not doing that?



yes..it would do it all day if i let it.ive tried the single sticks of ram..booting with no hd...i will try the cmos battery , but its less than two years old and should not be bad


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 9, 2012)

Have you tried to assemble the setup outside the case?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 9, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Have you tried to assemble the setup outside the case?



^^

This or just completely take everything out and reinsert, something as simple as a standoff for the mobo can cause a short


----------



## fritoking (Sep 9, 2012)

no i have not tried that....but i may yet...like i said its not my pc and they just wanted to know if i could try to fix it.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 9, 2012)

I, believe, I am leaning toward a power problem side of the room.

Check the capacitors real close for bulging/leakage.
Does that have a fan controller board, like some vendors used; if so, unplug it and try.
Did you check for discoloration on the CPU/socket, under the motherboard, in or around the power connector?
Have the people, who's PC it is, recently had any power outages/surges?

Also, for grins and giggles, check the CMOS reset jumper block and make sure that nobody has, maybe, put it in the wrong position.
And, while you do this check... reset the BIOS.

It sounds like an ASUS pre-built... can you give the model or specs.?


----------



## fritoking (Sep 9, 2012)

asus essentio cm5570


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 10, 2012)

How is it going?
Any updates?

I looked around on the web and found a couple of posts that had bad caps in that motherboard and troubles range from reboots to no boot to drives not recognized.
Looked like there were a few RMAs, when they were still covered by warranty.

So, did you check those caps to see if they are bulging/rounded on top/about to burst at the seams?


----------



## silkstone (Sep 10, 2012)

sounds like a short. you need to try it outside the case


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2012)

Had the same issue with my 2600k system when I had a Gigabyte Z68AP-D3 mb. Turned out the mb went out.


----------



## fritoking (Sep 10, 2012)

sorry i havent had any more time to look at it...work and drive  hrs away for dr. appointment...will look into it asap


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 11, 2012)

Take out everything and test the motherboard, CPU and RAM seperately taking them all out of the chassis. Power on the system by shorting the corresponding pins. See if it works.


----------

